# Price one should get for 1/10 12K GF eyeglasses



## goldmind (Dec 20, 2018)

I sell 1/12K gold filled eyeglasses to the best refiner I could find over the years. He pays me $1.50 a gram (they are clean as can get of plastic. etc and also no steel coily ear curved parts - I sell those separate). I see bidders on eBay pay $2 a gram. I know they are probably novices and $2 a gram is not taking into account the steel ear curves, wear, price you get when you sell really, etc. etc. So what price should I be getting for clean 1/10 12K GF eyeglasses per gram without the steel ear curves? I think I am getting low, but don't know for sure or where to get higher. Thanks for input.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 20, 2018)

$1.50 a gram is a pretty good price. Theoretically, there is around $1.80 per gram in brand new clean frames, but if they're used some of the gold has already been worn away.

Please do not double post (or in this case quadruple post). It clutters up the forum terribly. Post once and wait for an answer. I deleted your other posts.

Dave


----------



## goldmind (Dec 23, 2018)

sorry about that, did not know. The reason I posted in the 3 other places is that they were related to my question I thought, and I wanted more "eyeballs" (replies) as one person may say it is like $1.70 a gram, then another may say it is $1.90 - so I wanted to get an average to be more on target, Oh well.


----------



## Goldman94 (Apr 24, 2020)

You also have to remember when you sell stuff on ebay you're only getting about 85% of the final price. Ebay takes 10% and PayPal takes another 2.9% + 30 cents, so I guess not quite 15% but its pretty close. So if the buyer is paying $2/g, the seller is only getting roughly $1.73/g


----------

